# Pregnant molly?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Is that what i have on my hands at the moment?


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

she hasnt gotten any thinner since i bought her a few days ago, she's just gotten fatter, and i didnt even feed them yesterday.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like it. It's usually more rare to have a molly that's NOT pregnant. They breed like mosquitoes in a rainforest!


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

haha, when in doubt assume its pregnant. I speak from experience 

p.s Only with mollies. Oh never mind.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Lmao, gotcha, anyone got any pics of a molly right before birth, so i know when to move her into the breeding apparatus?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Akaizhar said:


> Lmao, gotcha, anyone got any pics of a molly right before birth, so i know when to move her into the breeding apparatus?


Unlike other live bearers, Mollies don't usually eat their babies. They also have pretty good sized babies. Unless you have other fish in your tank that will eat them I'd just leave her out. You could put some floating plants up there. Soon you will have more mollies than you know what to do with!


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Well when that happens, anyone want some lyretail creamscicle mollies? 

thanks again guys


----------

